# Natural Balance Feeding Guide.



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Is this feeding guide off the charts or is it just me..
My pup is a GSD X LAB - 7 Months - 44LBS

6-7.5 cups a day is a bit much ... It would make mountains in my backyard several times a day. lol SOmeone has suggested to me to start him on adult servings... 3-5 cups a day

Feeding Guide:
**** Van Patten's Natural Balance L.I.D.™ Sweet Potato & Venison Formula For Dogs and Puppies

My pup has a bad digestive system - so I need to figure out what is good to feed him - I don't want to under feed him. He is a lean boy - the vet says he looks great. 

My other question is... he is still on 3 servings a day - as people & the bag say to switch to 2 servings at 6 months. Should this be done slowly ... as it is a diet change 

THANK YOU!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If had to feed that much a day, I personally would feed my dogs something else! That said, a lot of times puppies don''t require as much food after 6 months of age. (at least mine haven't as they significantly slow down on their growth at that time and may start getting a little chubby.) so I just cut out the afternoon feeding " cold turkey". If they are the type that gets pukey if they go too long between meals, I just give them a couple of dog treats between their AM and PM meals to "hold them over."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most pups will not do huge growth spurts after 8 months. They may get a bit taller, so the structure is balanced, and the growth plates close during the next few months but you don't see added pounds. I would feed 2x's a day at this age, and gauge the pups energy/metabolism feed accordingly. If you feel he isn't gaining with the amount you feed, digestive enzymes/probiotics may be added...along with Salmon oil, vitamin E and C to keep the coat in great condition. Some kibble will have the supplements I posted, but not in the dosage that is beneficial when a pup really needs it. 
They add minimally just to state the ingredients.

Karlo is raw fed, 2.5 yrs and still ribby 90# and 27" very active and muscled. He barfed bile(empty stomach) this morning and I heard his tummy growling this morning before we tracked. I gave him a heftier meal portion after tracking, he is in the mode of filling out, but I don't want him to fill out too much! 
If someone that didn't know working dog structure saw him, they'd probably accuse me of starving him.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I never listen to those bags, they all have you over feed your dog. Count calories, thats one good way to gauge feedings. If you want to put some pounds on your dog, get coconut milk, its good for the digestive sysytem and one can has 700 calories.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just feed the dog looking at condition - eyeball it. I feed NB to one of my dogs; my adult female gets about 3 cups a day but she is 50lbs...I feed twice a day (about half each feeding)


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I just feed the dog looking at condition - eyeball it. I feed NB to one of my dogs; my adult female gets about 3 cups a day but she is 50lbs...I feed twice a day (about half each feeding)


I was doing 3 cups a day as a pup but since switched foods due to NB LTD is a diet dog food, very low in protein, fat and calories. I needed to put a few more pounds on my pup, not much but NB just wasnt giving him any weight gain. I switched to Orijen large breed pup food for the higher fat and protein. He is 6 months old.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

My pup has been gaining about 7lbs a month every month.
When can I start feeing him adult servings?
We are feeding him 4 cups a day right now..


----------



## N∆NDO (Oct 31, 2013)

*Am I feeding my 9 week old too much?*

Is this correct? Is it 2-3 cups a serving or a day? (6-11 weeks old) 
I have been giving her about 1 cup and a half three times a day but she doesn't look satisfied with the portions. So today i gave her 2 cups in the morning and she ate all of it. I hope I'm not feeding her too much or not enough. 
I feel like the bag food guide is inaccurate. 








[/IMG]


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My food is very similar to that chart. The food ramps up to a certain age and then goes back down. I'm feeding my 5 month old about 4 1/2 cups a day.


----------



## N∆NDO (Oct 31, 2013)

trcy said:


> My food is very similar to that chart. The food ramps up to a certain age and then goes back down. I'm feeding my 5 month old about 4 1/2 cups a day.


What are you feeding your 5 month old? Do you think I should continue to feed her 2-3 cups 3 times a day? like the guide says?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

N∆NDO;4553066 said:


> What are you feeding your 5 month old? Do you think I should continue to feed her 2-3 cups 3 times a day? like the guide says?


It's eukanuba large breed puppy food. I tried to transition to natural balance, but he got pudding butt. He has good poos on eukanuba. The vet told me to transition him at 8 to 9 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It's really up to you when you transition to a new food. I have switched food 3 times so far and my pup is only 7 months old.  I switched him from the food the breeder fed (Chicken Soup) to Blue Buffalo LBP. He did well on that but I decided to switch him to Fromm and he's been completely on it the past week. Doing well.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> It's really up to you when you transition to a new food. I have switched food 3 times so far and my pup is only 7 months old.  I switched him from the food the breeder fed (Chicken Soup) to Blue Buffalo LBP. He did well on that but I decided to switch him to Fromm and he's been completely on it the past week. Doing well.


I was going to switch after a year to 18 months. I don't like him getting pudding butt.


----------

